# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  مفاهيم ومصطلحات في عالم الاسهم

## الدباس

أسهم الخزينة : هي الأسهم التي تقوم الشركة المصدرة بإعادة شرائها من السوق عن طريق عملية شراء من خلال بورصة الأوراق المالية وأسهم الخزينة لا يحق لها توزيعات أو حق التصويت خلال فترة ملكية الشركة لها.

أسهم مجانية : هي توزيعات تقوم بها الشركة تقضي بحصول حامل السهم علي نصيبه من التوزيعات في صورة أسهم عادية.

الاستحواذ : هو شراء شركة ما لأغلبية أسهم شركة أخرى وبالتالى فالشركة الأولى تسيطر على الشركة الثانية.

الأسهم العادية : هي صكوك ملكية تعطي لحاملها الحق في حضور الجمعية العامة السنوية، والحصول علي توزيعات إذا ما حققت الشركة أرباحا.

الأسهم الغير مقيدة : هي الأسهم التي لم تتقدم بطلب قيدها بالبورصة أو لا تستوفى معايير وشروط القيد بالبورصة.


الأسهم المقيدة : تعنى أسهم الشركة المقيدة في البورصة وجميع البورصات العالمية لديها قواعد وشروط قيد يجب علي الشركات الالتزام بها ليتم قيدها.

الأسهم الممتازة : فئة من الأسهم التي تمنح لمالكها حقوق إضافية لا يتمتع بها صاحب السهم العادي مثل أن يحصل مالكها علي أسبقية عن حملة الأسهم العادية في الحصول علي نسبة من أرباح الشركة كما انهم يتمتعون بأولوية في الحصول علي حقوقهم عند تصفية الشركة قبل حملة الأسهم العادية وبعد حملة السندات.

الأسهم المميزة: Blue Chips هي أسهم الشركات ذات الجودة والمصداقية والقدرة علي تحقيق نتائج جيدة في معظم الأوقات.

الأصول المتداولة : هي أصول الشركة التي يمكن تحويلها إلي نقدية أو يتم استهلاكها في خلال عام واحد.

الأصول: هي كل ما تملكه الشركة من استثمارات مالية و عقارية.

شركات السمسرة : هي شركات السمسرة التى لديها ترخيص لمزاولة نشاط تداول الأوراق المالية بالبورصة.

الالتزامات قصيرة الأجل : تتضمن أوراق دفع، أجور واجبة الدفع، الضرائب المستحقة. أما الالتزامات طويلة الأجل فتتضمن قروض بنوك طويلة الأجل،وسندات مرهونة...الخ 

الاندماج : هو الاتفاق بين شركتين أو أكثر للاندماج وتكوين كيان اقتصادي جديد .

التحليل الأساسي : يتضمن وتحليل الشركة من حيث الأصول، الربحية، الإدارة..الخ بالإضافة إلى تحليل القطاع الذي تنتمى إليه الشركة و أيضا يتضمن التحليل الأساسي أخذ المؤشرات الاقتصادية في الاعتبار مثل إجمالي الناتج المحلي، أسعار الفائدة، معدلات البطالة والمدخرات. ..الخ 

التحليل الفني : هو دراسة حركة أسعار الأسهم، حجم التداول و اتجاهات السوق الماضية لتوقع اتجاهات الأسعار وكمية العرض والطلب في المستقبل.

التقرير السنوي : تقرير تصدره تصدر الشركات المقيدة بالبورصة سنويا يتضمن القوائم المالية للسنة المنقضية، ويوضح التقرير الأصول، الخصوم، الإيرادات، المصاريف والدخل. يوضح أيضا التقرير السنوي المركز المالي للشركة في نهاية السنة المنقضية وأيضا بعض المعلومات الهامة لحاملي الأسهم.

التنويع: هو التنوع في محفظة الاستثمار فيما بين استثمارات قصيرة الأجل و استثمارات طويلة الأجل فى أوراق مالية متنوعة وشركات متعددة في قطاعات مختلفة.

توزيعات الأرباح : التي يقررها مجلس إدارة الشركة والتي توزع بالتناسب بين الأسهم، وترتبط التوزيعات بالنسبة للأسهم العادية بربحية الشركة والسيولة النقدية المتوفرة لديها حيث يمكن أن يقرر مجلس الإدارة عدم القيام بتوزيع أرباح وإعادة استثمارها في مشروعات توسعية أو شراء أصول أخرى.

الخصوم المتداولة : هي التزامات قصيرة الأجل وواجب علي الشركة القيام بالوفاء بها خلا ل سنة مثل الأجور المستحقة، دائنو التوزيعات ..الخ.


الركود : هو حالة الاقتصاد خلال فترات عدم النمو أو النمو المتناقص وزيادة نسبة البطالة.

السعر الصافي للسندات : هو سعر السند مطروح منه الفوائد المستحقة منذ تاريخ أخر كوبون منصرف حتى تاريخ التسوية.

السعر المجمل للسندات : هو سعر السند محمل بالفوائد المستحقة منذ أخر كوبون منصرف حتى تاريخ التسوية.

السمسار : هو وسيط في بيع وشراء الأوراق المالية،.ويتقاضى السمسار عمولة سمسرة مقابل خدماته.

السنة المالية : هي السنة المحاسبية للشركة، وتختلف فترة حساب السنة المالية من شركة لشركة حسب طبيعة النشاط حيث تبدأ السنة المالية لبعض الشركات من واحد يوليو حتى 30 يونيو وفي شركات أخري تبدأ السنة المالية من واحد يناير حتى 31 ديسمبر .

السند : هو صك مديونية تستخدمه الشركات كوسيلة للاقتراض، حيث يتعهد مصدر السند أن يدفع لحامل السند فائدة أو (كوبون) محدد مسبقا طول مدة السند وأن يرد القيمة الاسمية للسند عند حلول تاريخ الاستحقاق، لذلك حامل السند يعتبر مقرض للشركة وليس مساهم فيها.

السندات الحكومية : سندات تصدرها الحكومة للإنفاق العام.

السوق الأولية (سوق الإصدارات): هو النظام الذي تتبعه الشركات لتمويل مشروعاتها عن طريق إصدار أسهم لأول مرة للمستثمرين.

السوق الثانوي : هو سوق تداول الأوراق المالية بين مختلف البائعين و المشترين حيث يؤول العائد من عمليات البيع و الشراء إلى مختلف البائعين و المشترين وليس إلى الشركة المصدرة للأوراق المالية كما هو الحال في عمليات السوق الأولية.

الشركة القابضة: هي الشركة الأم التي تمتلك اغلب أسهم الشركات التابعة مما يتيح لها حق التصويت والسيطرة.

العائد الجاري على السندات : يساوي قيمة الكوبون المنصرف مقسوم علي السعر النظيف للسند.

العائد حتى الاستحقاق : هو إجمالي العائد الذي سيتلقاه المستثمر نظير احتفاظه بالسند حتى تاريخ الاستحقاق وهو يعادل كافة الفوائد (الكوبونات) التي يتلقاها المستثمر من وقت شراء السند حتى تاريخ الاستحقاق بالإضافة إلي أي أرباح أو خسارة رأس مالية.

العائد علي الأصول : هو صافي الربح بعد الضريبة مقسوم علي أجمال أصول الشركة .

العائد علي الكوبون: هو الأرباح الموزعة أو الكوبون لكل سهم مقسوم علي السعر السوقي للسهم.

العائد علي حقوق الملكية : هو صافي الربح بعد الضريبة مقسوم علي أجمال حقوق الملكية.

القيمة الاسمية للسند : هو المبلغ أو القيمة الاسمية للسند الذي سيدفعها المصدر لحامل السند في تاريخ الاستحقاق.

القيمة الاسمية للشركة : هي إجمالي قيمة الأوراق المالية المصدرة من قبل الشركات وتتضمن قيمة الأسهم العادية والاحتياطات و الأسهم الممتازة إن وجدت.

القيمة الاسمية للورقة المالية : تتمثل القيمة الاسمية في القيمة المدونة على الورقة المالية.

القيمة الدفترية : هو مصطلح محاسبي ويتم تحديد القيمة الدفترية من خلال سجلات الشركة كالتالي (إجمالي قيمة الأصول – إجمالي الالتزامات ) / عدد الأسهم العادية.

المؤشر : المؤشر هو قيمة عددية يقاس بها التغيير في الأسواق المالية. ويعبر عن المؤشر كنسبة مئوية للتغيير عند لحظة زمنية بعينها مقارنة بقيمة ما في فترة الأساس أو نقطة البدء. ويقيس المؤشر تحركات أسعار الأسهم أو السندات أو الصناديق …الخ، ارتفاعاً وانخفاضاً، الأمر الذي يعكس سعر السوق واتجاهها. أما عن مؤشر الأسهم فهو بالنسبة للمستثمر معيار لقياس مستوى سوق الأسهم ككل وأيضا لقياس أداء سهم معين بالنسبة للسوق ككل.


الميزانية : هي قائمة المركز المالي في نهاية الفترة، توضح طبيعة وقيمة الأصول والخصوم ورأس مال الشركة.

بورصة الأوراق المالية : هي سوق منظم ولها قواعد تحكمها وتتم فيها عمليات بيع وشراء الأوراق المالية من خلال شركات السمسرة (الأعضاء).


Beta Coefficient : هو معامل قياس معدل المخاطر المنتظمة المرتبطة بأسهم شركة ما 
ت أعلى

تاريخ الاستحقاق : هو التاريخ الذي يستوجب فيه دفع القيمة الاسمية للسند.


تاريخ انتهاء الحق : هو مرادف للتاريخ الذى ليس لحامل السهم الحق في اخذ الأرباح أو الأسهم المجانية المعلن توزيعها .

تجزئة الأسهم : تقسيم قيمة السهم ينتج عنه زيادة عدد الأسهم المكونة لرأس المال دون أن يصبح ذلك زيادة في حقوق الملكية، وهو ما ينجم عنه انخفاض في القيمة السوقية للسهم.

تداول خارج المقصورة : هو سوق تداول الأوراق المالية الغير المقيدة، وينقسم سوق خارج المقصورة إلي سوق الأوامر وسوق نقل الملكية .

حق الاكتتاب : في حالة قيام الشركة بزيادة راس المال وطرح اسهم جديدة تعطي الشركة الحق لحاملي الأسهم الحاليين شراء أسهم الزيادة أولا قبل أن يتم طرحها لباقى المستثمرين، ويتم البيع لحاملي الأسهم حسب نسبة ملكية كل مساهم وبسعر عادة أقل من سعر السوق، وفي حالة عدم قيام قدامى المساهمين بالاشتراك فى الاكتتاب وتغطيته تقوم الشركة ببيع الأسهم لاى مستثمر آخر.

حق التصويت : هو الحق الممنوح لحامل السهم العادي في التصويت علي سياسات وقرارات الشركة في اجتماع الجمعية العامة التي تعقد سنويا، ويرتبط عدد الأسهم التي يملكها المستثمر بقدرته على التأثير في قرارات الشركة، فكلما زادت نسبة ملكية المستثمر في أسهم الشركة كلما أزداد حقه في التصويت علي قرارات الشركة.

حقوق المساهمين (حقوق الملكية) : تمثل قيمة الأسهم المملوكة للمساهمين فى شركة ما وهى تتكون عادة من (رأس المال المدفوع + الاحتياطات + الأرباح المحتجزة) .

حملة الأسهم المسجلين : هم حملة الأسهم الذين تم تسجيله في سجلات الملكية الخاصة بالشركات المصدرة.

سعر استهلاك السند : هو سعر الذي سيتم به استهلاك السند في تاريخ الاستحقاق

سعر الأقفال : سعر أقفال أي ورقة مالية متداولة هو المتوسط المرجح لأسعار التداول اليومية للورقة والذي يساوي إجمالي قيمة التداول علي الورقة مقسوم علي إجمالي كمية التداول اليومي لنفس الورقة المالية، و لكي يتم تغير سعر أقفال اليوم السابق للأسهم يجب أن يتم التداول علي مائة سهم أو اكثر.

سعر الشراء : هو اعلي سعر مطلوب في السوق لشراء ورقة مالية في وقت ما، أما سعر البيع هو ادني سعر معروض في السوق لبيع ورقة مالية في وقت ما.

سعر السوق الحالي : هو أخر سعر تم عليه التداول بالبورصة علي ورقة مالية ما.

سند قابل للتحويل : سند يمكن تحويله إلي أسهم عادية طبقا لشروط الإصدار.

سندات قابلة للاستدعاء : هي سندات تعطي الحق لمصدر السند لاستدعاء جزء أو كل السندات المصدرة قبل تاريخ الاستحقاق.

سوق اخذ في الانخفاضBear Market : هي حالة السوق عندما تتجه أسعار الأسهم إلي الانخفاض

سوق اخذ في الصعود Bull Market : هي حالة السوق عندما تتجه أسعار الأسهم إلي الارتفاع.

سيولة السوق : تشير إلي مدي سرعة تحول الأوراق المالية إلي نقود وهى تشير إلى قدرة السوق علي استيعاب عمليات كثيرة من البيع والشراء بأسعار مناسبة وغير متفاوتة علي أي ورقة مالية، وسيولة السوق هي من أهم صفات السوق الجيد.

----------


## الدباس

شركات الاستثمار : هي شركات تقوم باستثمار أموالها في أوراق مالية متنوعة.


شهادات الإيداع الدولية : شهادات الإيداع هي أداة مالية قابلة للتداول في أسواق المال الدولية، ويقوم بإصدارها أحد المؤسسات أو البنوك الدولية بالدولار الأمريكي أو أي من العملات الأجنبية الأخرى المتداولة بالسوق الحرة مقابل الاحتفاظ بغطاء يقابلها من الأسهم المحلية، وذلك بناء على اتفاق مع شركة مصدرة محلية. ويتم إيداع الأوراق المالية لتلك الشركة لدى وكيل بنك الإيداع أو بنك الإصدار (فى المعتاد يكون بنك محلى) ومن ثم فإن الشهادات يتم تداولها كبديل عن الأوراق المالية الأصلية فى أسواق المال الدولية مثل بورصة لندن ولأن مالك شهادات الإيداع هو فى حقيقة الحال مالك الأسهم المحلية المقابلة لها (حسب نسبة تحويل متفق عليها ) فإن له الحقوق المترتبة لمالك السهم المحلى من حيث التوزيعات النقدية والعينية وبيع الأسهم... الخ 

صافي قيمة وثيقة الاستثمار : يتم تحديد قيمة وثيقة الاستثمار يوميا عن طريق جمع القيمة السوقية لأصول الصندوق وطرح جميع التزامات الصندوق و قسمة المتبقي علي عدد الوثائق المطروحة.
صناديق الاستثمار : يوجد نوعين من صناديق الاستثمار هما صناديق الاستثمار المفتوحة وصناديق الاستثمار المغلقة، بالنسبة لصناديق الاستثمار المغلقة فهى وثائق استثمار قابلة للتداول بالبورصة حيث يمكن شرائها أو بيعها عن طريق التداول في البورصة كأي ورقة مالية أخرى أما صناديق الاستثمار المفتوحة فهى وثائق استثمار يتم بيعها للمستثمر بطريقة مباشرة وغير قابلة للتداول في بورصة و يمكن للمستثمر التنازل عنها عن طريق ردها مباشرة إلي مصدر الصندوق.


طرح عام : عندما تقوم الشركة بطرح أسهمها للجمهور 


قائمة الدخل : هي قائمة نتائج الأعمال عن الفترة السابقة التي توضح الإيرادات والمصاريف والأرباح والخسائر.


كود الترقيم الدولي ISIN : هو كود دولي لتعريف الورقة المالية و لكل ورقة مالية مقيدة بالبورصة كود دولي منفرد 


مجلس الإدارة : يتم انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الإدارة من قبل المساهمين من خلال الجمعية العامة التي تعقد سنويا. ويقوم أعضاء مجلس الإدارة بإدارة الشركة واتخاذ القرارات الإستراتيجية ومن ضمنها توزيع الأرباح.


محفظة استثمار : تشكيله من أوراق مالية متنوعة مملوكة لأفراد أو مؤسسات.


مضاعف الربحية : هو مقياس يستخدم لمقارنة مستوي أسعار بيع الأسهم، ويحسب بقسمة سعر أقفال السهم علي ربحية السهم.


معدل التضخم : هو مؤشر اقتصادي يبين معدل ارتفاع الأسعار 


معدل دوران الأسهم : هى نسبة تحسب بقسمة قيمة الأسهم المتداولة خلال السنة على رأس المال السوقي لجميع الأسهم المقيدة بالبورصة خلال نفس السنة.


مقياس تذبذب الأسعار(Volatility) : هو مقياس يبين حجم تذبذب أسعار الأوراق المالية أو ورقة مالية معينة خلال فترة معينة.


نقل الملكية : تتم عملية نقل الملكية علي مرحلتين المرحلة الأولى هي تسليم صكوك الأسهم أو الأسهم فى الحفظ المركزى من السمسار البائع إلي السمسار المشتري عند التسوية و تتم عملية نقل الملكية بعد عدة أيام، والمرحلة الثانية هي تسجيل مالكي الأسهم الجدد في سجلات الشركات.

----------


## نادر سميح

شكرا     كثير

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

يعطيك العافيه بس لو المفاهيم باللغة الانجليزية

----------

